# Ford 1510 front axle seal blow



## Asymair95 (Nov 22, 2017)

My 4wd ford 1510 has developed a leak on the front axle spindle upright gearbox. 



I believe this is repairable with general hand tools, but wanted to hear from anyone who may have done it. Any tips before I dig into this thing?
I have also noticed the axle does not vent properly. When I remove the fill plug dipstick I can usually hear air escaping like the axle is slightly pressurizing. I’ve looked all over axle and can’t find a vent anywhere. Anyone else have this problem? Here is a shot of the fill plug.



Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You will want the repair manual before you tear into the unit. Usually a simple repair. However, from your photo I do not see enough oil leakage to be of concern. Just keep the front axle and axle end gearbox filled and watch the level.

There is an oil plug, item 61 in the attached diagram, check axle end gearbox oil level there: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr54189ar259022


----------



## Asymair95 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thank you. I do have a service manual, but wanted to hear from someone who had done the repair for any tips. It doesn’t look too bad in the manual, but looks can be deceiving. The venting issue is also a concern.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

No vent, keeps dirt from entering. Also why they seep a bit.


----------



## Asymair95 (Nov 22, 2017)

Gotcha, thank you. So I should maybe just leave it and keep an eye on fluid level?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

That is what do. Worked for years that way. Just keep the pressure washer away from the front units when they are warm. They will cool and pull moisture in the seals and then rust and really leak. I do not pressure wash any equipment when it is warm, just blow it out with air and wash when it is cold. Never lose seals or hydraulics that way.


----------



## Asymair95 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thank you, will keep an eye on it.


----------

